# I need a good foot doctor



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of a good foot doctor in Utah or Salt Lake Counties. Been having problems in the mornings and throughout the day with my heels hurting when I walk. Every morning I can hardly walk when I get up and it takes a while before I can walk semi normal. Would appreciate any input on a good foot doctor to check me out so I can get this fixed before hunting season or it's going to be a not so fun hunting season.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

I've had the same problem. Plantar Faciaitis (sp?). Good news is it goes away with minimal treatment. Bad news, it sucks until it does. My treatment included a shot in the heel, orthotics (sp?) and stretching.
Mac


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had this guy help me a few times with ingrown toenails and most recently a bone spur -

https://intermountainhealthcare.org/find-a-doctor/s/schiffgen-stephen-thomas/

He is a pretty nice guy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

macanudo said:


> I've had the same problem. Plantar Faciaitis (sp?). Good news is it goes away with minimal treatment. Bad news, it sucks until it does. My treatment included a shot in the heel, orthotics (sp?) and stretching.
> Mac


I'm allergic to needles, unless I have kidney stones and the needle is full of pain killers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I have had this guy help me a few times with ingrown toenails and most recently a bone spur -
> 
> https://intermountainhealthcare.org/find-a-doctor/s/schiffgen-stephen-thomas/
> 
> He is a pretty nice guy.


Thanks Bax I will give him a yell


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

The journal of mountain hunting has some good articles on foot care. 
Probably won't cure what you have now but should prevent any future issues


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to fight the planter crap a lot. 
I started doing the stretching every morning about 7 or 8 years ago. 
Have not had a problem since. Not a single time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> Idea used to fight the planter crap a lot.
> I started doing the stretching every morning about 7 or 8 years ago.
> Have not had a problem since. Not a single time.


I read up on it a lot yesterday and am going to try the stretching for a week or two first. Seems that most likely cause is tight calf muscles and tight Achilles as well.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Depending on how bad your case is, a week or two might not cut it. Also make sure to get shoes with good support for your arch. Or, get a set of nice insoles such as superfeet, or others similar (find them at Sportsman's Warehouse, Dick's, etc). 
Custom orthotics may eventually be an option too, but they're expensive and research indicates that finding the right set of store-bought insoles can do just as well (or close to it). Stretch the bottom of your feet, stretch your calves. Make sure to research how to stretch your calves, as there's a couple of different big muscle groups that must be stretched, and it takes different stretches to get them both. I recommend not standing on the edge of a stair and hanging your heels down off it. It does stretch the calves but you don't have as much control and can do more damage than good. 
Lots of ibuprofen can help you get by until it heals. Possibly alternating hot/cold (i.e. hot pad on the heal for 5 minutes, then cold, and repeat 4-5 times) can help.

Cortizone shots only hide the pain for a few months, they don't actually do any healing themselves. The idea is that you get the shot to get rid of the pain, and your other treatments heal the issues during that timeframe. The problem with cortizone shots is they can only be done so many times before they start to do long-term damage. Most podiatrists won't do more than three.

Good luck. Plantar Fasciitis can be tough.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Just as rspeters said. 

There is a foot and ankle orthopedics specialist by the name of Eric Johnston in bountiful who does an excellent job if that isn't too far for you.


----------



## caplimilan (Jul 16, 2021)

I recommend a visit to Utah Valley Pediatrics. When my grandmother had her leg bypass surgery, it was a nightmare for her doctor to keep her in place. But it was a necessary measure. Her surgery went exceptionally well, and the doctor was very pleased with the condition of her feet after surgery. However, as a routine precaution, he still had to keep her there. Practice management software helped the doctor with this to monitor her condition. No matter what they told her, my grandmother wanted to pack her bags and take a cab home. But I persuaded her to stay. Health is much more critical.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I got it pretty bad in both heels, did the stretching that 2full said and got the over the counter shoe inserts and it went away pretty fast, keep the inserts replaced and so far so good.

Also my wife got a foot massager similar to this one and it felt great and seemed to help both of us.



https://www.macys.com/shop/product/foot-massager?ID=12270025&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&cm_mmc=Google_SH_PLA_Bed_Bath-_-GS_Bed_Bath_PLA_Restructure_Belmint-_-473989344464-_-pg1052010026_c_kclickid__kenshoo_clickid__KID_EMPTY_11411366300_110056479285_473989344464_pla-982125684239_850029528098USA__c_KID_&trackingid=509x1052010026&m_sc=sem&m_sb=Google&m_tp=PLA&m_ac=Google_SH_PLA_Bed_Bath&m_ag=Belmint&m_cn=GS_Bed_Bath_PLA_Restructure&m_pi=go_cmp-11411366300_adg-110056479285_ad-473989344464_pla-982125684239_dev-c_ext-_prd-850029528098USA&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpsHI3fzn8QIVmz6tBh1JdQqiEAQYAyABEgJZb_D_BwE


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

caplimilan said:


> I recommend a visit to Utah Valley Pediatrics.


Pediatrics? So a doctor who specializes in children can help with feet?

seems like getting an electrician’s opinion on plumbing to me….


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Pediatrics? So a doctor who specializes in children can help with feet?
> 
> seems like getting an electrician’s opinion on plumbing to me….


So the troll bots don't know the difference between a pediatrician and a podiatrist? The probably don't know their elbow from their ..... well, you know.

Like the old saying goes, I'm not a gynecologist... but I'll take a look.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not an Electrician as well. But, I don't know crap about plumbing either.......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is LL even alive still? He last posted years back: 2018... and had alot of health issues back then.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Is LL even alive still? He last posted years back: 2018... and had alot of health issues back then.
> 
> -DallanC


It seemed like I recall him leaving in a huff because of too many liberal posters or something like that. I do remember him mentioning health issues too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don’t recall why he left. Too bad though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Open letter to the mods and forum owner


Dear guys, This USED to be a great place but lately it's become more of a Republican bashing forum by a select few people. I am going to do like many have already done here and take some time away and hopefully find a new Utah forum where the talk is more about hunting and fishing than how...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------

